# Résolu [Portage] suppression de vmware-server

## Bio

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours l'ebuild de vmware-server a disparu de portage. Ce qui est assez logique puisque VMWare a annoncé la fin de vie de ce produit au 30 juin dernier. Ceci dit j'aimerais conserver mon instance de vmware-server.

Hors, évidemment puisque ce n'est plus dans l'arbre portage, dès que je fais un depclean il me propose de shooter vmware-server. De plus je dois recompiler les vmware-modules à chaque fois que je change de noyau, et ce n'est donc plus possible pour les mêmes raisons.

Existe t-il une alternative qui me permette de conserver mon vmware-server et de pouvoir maintenir mon système à jour via portage?

Je ne peux malheureusement pas changer de solution de virtualisation pour le moment pour des raisons bassement terre à terre :

1) je n'ai pas le temps de me familiariser avec un autre soft

2) j'ai encore moins le temps de recréer mes 4 VM

J'attends impatiemment le jour où les journées feront 36 heures   :Wink: 

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## sebB

Tu créée un pordir overlay perso et tu récupère l'ebuild par là (ca doit se trouver)

Comme ca portage sera content

----------

## barul

Il y a un overlay vmware, avec entre autres l'ebuild de vmware-server.

----------

## Bio

OK merci je vais aller fouiller du côté des overlays alors   :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

Si ton problème est résolu, pourras-tu ajouter (résolu) dans le titre s'il te plaît ?

----------

## Bio

Désolé un peu de temps s'est écoulé avant que je ne puisses tester l'overlay vmware.

J'ai donc rajouté l'overlay vmware via layman mais un emerge de vmware-server plante indubitablement. J'ai eu beau chercher sur le bugzilla de l'overlay et sur le forum je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications à mon problème.

Voici le message renvoyé par la compilation

```
emerge vmware-server

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4 from vmware

 * VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.i386.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.i386.tar.gz to /usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/work/vmware-server-distrib ...

 * 'enewgroup()' called from 'prepare' phase which is not OK:

 * You may only call from pkg_{setup,preinst,postinst} functions.

 * Package fails at QA and at life.  Please file a bug.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Bad package!  enewgroup is only for use in some pkg_* functions!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3108:  Called enewgroup 'vmware'

 *   environment, line 1075:  Called _assert_pkg_ebuild_phase 'enewgroup'

 *   environment, line  330:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Bad package!  $1 is only for use in some pkg_* functions!"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'vmware': '/var/lib/layman/vmware/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/usr/portage/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4/work/vmware-server-distrib'

```

----------

## barul

D'après un 'layman -i vmware', le contact pour cet overlay est 'vmware@gentoo.org', peut-être aura tu une réponse.

----------

## Bio

Bon et bien d'après le mail que j'ai reçu l'ebuild de vmware-server n'est pas plus maintenu sur l'overlay vmware

 *Quote:*   

> I don't think that anybody here have time and energy to run and
> 
> support this old peace of fine software.
> 
> It's masked and removed from the tree, because it's insecure and
> ...

 

Me voilà donc revenu à la case départ. Quel moyen ais je à ma disposition pour conserver vmware-server car à chaque emerge --depclean il me propose de le shooter alors que je l'utilise activement?

Ou alors y a t'il une alternative à vmware-server? Ce qui m'intéresse particulièrement c'est le côté headless server, et je ne suis pas sûr que virtualbox le propose, si?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Crée-toi un overlay local, et déposes-y l'ebuild en question.

----------

## Bio

Le problème étant que je n'ai plus l'ebuild en question puisqu'il a été supprimé de portage. Et celui de l'overlay vmware ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Regarde dans /var/db/pkg si par hasard l'ebuild n'y est pas

----------

## Bio

Oui il y a l'ebuild provenant de l'overlay vmware, donc buggé  :Sad: 

Reste toujours la solution de le débuger mais il va falloir que je me familiarise avec les ebuild   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, dans /var/db/pkg, c'est ce qui est installé (donc qui fonctionne ?) chez toi.

----------

## Tom_

Tu peux toujours récupérer l'ancien ebuild dans le cvs de Gentoo : http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/vmware-server/?diff_format=u&hideattic=0&sortby=log

----------

## Bio

Ahh je ne connaissais pas ce CVS.

Je vais donc reprendre l'ancien ebuild et me créer un overlay local.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Bio

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Non, dans /var/db/pkg, c'est ce qui est installé (donc qui fonctionne ?) chez toi.

 

Ah oui tu as raison, je n'avais pas vu la date du fichier ebuild qui confirme bien que c'est celui venant de l'arbre officiel. Je confirme que vmware-server fonctionne bien chez moi   :Wink: 

----------

